# Castaway 964 w/ cactus



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

This is a 7'11" Castaway 964 that I started off as a crankbait rod for myself. Before I put the guides on, I ended up selling it as a saltwater live bait/popping rod. It has spiraled Fuji titanium micro guides, split reel seat, and an "Original Cactus Blank" prickly pear butt grip in blue. The plug in the cap is blue camo EVA that I got as a scrap from another grip. The thread color is Gudebrod blue dun with no CP. The under color on the tiger is Gudebrod tan. You can't really tell in these pics, but the combination of blue dun and tan in the tiger kinda makes it look like old denim. Nothing fancy above the grips, just a recoil hook keeper, an inlaid little hook, and a name decal. I really like this blank & I'm looking forward to getting another one going for my personal arsenal...


----------



## Hueyfisher (May 28, 2006)

I need one of those!!!!

Love the colors, and love the handles, especially like that cactus on this rod!!!!!!

Great work!


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

ok , the "prickly pear" is so D-- cool, i love that look and ya did a K- A - job on matching the wrap to the pear.

but what if i wonder a silver or white might have more matched the pear butt ( humm that kinda sounded strange ).

any way "nice". say did you by and chance weight the pear butt by its self?


----------



## lufty (Oct 8, 2009)

One of the nicest rods i've seen.


----------



## conk (Mar 25, 2007)

Wow. What a great looking rod. I bet that thing will sling a popping cork and a live shrimp.


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice Kyle but why not run the tiger all the way up to the forgrip?

Do the tiger and then install the grips & seat?


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Nice and clean, nice job CB.


----------



## closingtime (Aug 5, 2006)

Seriously-Another day another rod! The man is a machine! What's the blue swirl on the butt cap and where do you buy those butt caps? Those have an insert in them right?


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks guys! Ray, I think it would add way too much unnecessary weight to have the tiger running all the way under the grip... It would probably be a cool look, but I prefer to have the direct blank contact in the reel seat area. 

TJ, The blue in the butt cap is a piece of EVA from a blue camo Pac bay grip. It's set in the tube of the blank and sanded flush with the rest of the cap. I'll get some of those 3 ring caps to you....


----------



## 210rob (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice good job.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Another beautiful job! Great detail work around the split seat. Now ya gotta build one for yourself.
Jerry


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

That is a gorgeous looking rod Kyle, I can see why it sold quickly that prickly grip looks awesome and great color combo to match the blank.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*to cool*

your art is to cool and your rods are beautiful from it.............bennie


----------

